# Review of all my Headphones



## sreenisatish (Jul 29, 2008)

*Review: Sennheiser PX 100, Creative EP630, Philips SHP8900*

I do not consider myself a hardcore audiophile, but I am quite crazy when it comes to music (audio in general) - high quality music that is. To enjoy high quality music, you need many things including:  



Good Audio Production – This is done in the studio, by the recording company
Good Audio Representation – This is the format in which we store music we have – digital mostly these days – it could be MP3, AAC, FLAC et al.
Good Audio Player – This is very important and it requires separate treatment
Good Audio Reproduction – This is where speakers and headphones kick in.

      Using a speaker is not always a good option when you are living with family/roomies etc to thoroughly enjoy the music. Ambient noise may interfere in your listening which may ruin the show.

 So, headphones or earphones are the best best in these cases. I am crazy about headphones I admit it. So, here is a small review about all the headphones and earphones that I have.

 First up: It is many a peoples' favorite, highly recommended across the forum:

*Creative EP 630*
  Everybody buys MP3 players by paying hefty sums of money – iPods, Zens and what not – but do not invest in a good pair of earphones. The bundled earphones that come with most of the players are crap and some are absolutely horrible. I see no point in this as this is like making the entire purchase of the player not worth it. This is true even in the case of the all famous iPod – actually Sony, Creative bundles better earphones with their players.

But, in any case I recommend ditching the bundled earphones and replacing them with decent ones. And, the best replacement considering both quality and value for money is you guessed it – the EP 630. It costs about 750 bucks – you can buy it online at several sites (primeabgb, itdepot) – avoid eBay if you ask me – lots of fakes. Creative has an official store in rediff shopping – pretty safe IMHO – I bought it from there – at a slightly higher price than other sites (Rs. 990 when last checked).

*images.americas.creative.com/images/products/large/16280.pngThese are in-ear earphones which goes in your ear canal and stays there forming a vacuum. This provides great isolation from outside noise. The noise isolation is really good – even in a noisy train or a crowded bus stand. Three sizes of ear buds are bundled to fit different ear sizes.

  The music performance is gorgeous – perfect for an MP3 player. The bass performance is impressive, the mids are pretty good and I personally feel they do a bit too much on the higher end of the spectrum – the treble – too sharp for my liking. The frequency response of these phones are from 6Hz to 23Khz which is a wider range than many other earphones – most of them doing 20Hz to 20Khz. The drivers do their job pretty well.

I have paired these earphones with my Sony Walkman MP3 player – a match made in heaven, my PSP and my laptop. It works well on all three. The cable is long enough (1.2m) for almost all uses.

  If you have Sony Ericsson Walkman phones, you must be bragging about the headphones that come with it – HPM 70 – but believe me – once you hear the EP 630, you'll start hating the HPM 70. HPM 70 is all Bass and nothing else, while the EP 630 spans its performance across the spectrum.

When I initially bought these, I was just not able to play these for long. I have sensitive ears and these produced a lot of high frequency sounds that my ears picked up. And... to be frank they were giving me a headache. I almost gave up on these. But, after some 50+ hours of use, the phones started to get better and better with each listening. The high frequency sounds – must be because of the freshness – settled down and now I can use them without any problems.

*   Verdict:*
  Best cheap entry level in-ear noise isolation earphones – which work fine as replacements for bundled earphones.  






  Onto the next one. So, if the EP 630 performs well, then why do we need another earphone/headphone? Many many reasons – one of the major reasons is 'Room'. I don't know how exactly to define 'Room' – you just have to know it. When listening to music, room determines how well separated and distinct the different instruments are – you feel as if the sound is coming from a distance – I don't know how to define it perfectly.

  I love my music with lots of room and the EP 630 does not have this.  Don't blame the EP 630 – how much room can a closed in ear earphone provide?? It does what it is supposed to do.


*Sennheiser PX-100*
  Senns are considered to be the best among headphone manufacturers – producing some of the best audiophile grade headphones out there. And.. believe me – it is no hype like some other phones (*cough*Bose*cough*).  


  *www.sennheiser.com/india/icm_eng.nsf/resources/C1257267004DE492C12571F7005FE1CA/$File/px100_150px.jpgThe PX-100 is a open design supra-aural headphone (not earphone) which look quite simple and humble when you see it. But, inside lies a performance beast. This is my favorite among my headphone collection.

  Once you hear the EP 630 – you think music is great and how can it get better? Hear the PX 100 and you'll start to know how better music can get. As these are open cans, they have much more room to play the music and they do a good job here. These are not audiophile grade headphones – not by a long shot – but could be termed as a stepping stone into the audiophile world.  

  The first thing you'll notice about these phones when you wear them is that they are very light. Fire them up in your player and then, the thing that will impress you is the Bass. They can handle a large amount of Bass smoothly and this is probably I love these phones. They have an awesome performance across the spectrum – though a little muddy on the highs for me – but most people wouldn't mind it.  

It costs Rs. 2690 and is worth every single rupee you pay. The music quality is the best you can get at this price point. It does a good job at movies too. As the bass is good, action movies are really enjoyable. But, the cable length is not really good for movie viewing – but perfect for listening music on your MP3 player.  

I have let my friends use these phones – and the first time that they hear it – it always manages to put a wide grin on their face. Most of them are just blown away. Somehow, these are not entirely comfortable for using for a long time – for my ears. Remember - this could be just for my ears – they start paining after long listening – maybe the headphones are putting a tad bit too much pressure on the ears. I am pretty sure that this is a problem with my ears though. Please remember – these are open headphones and so, they leak sound in and out.

  You can buy them from a Sennheiser dealer. Go to *www.sennheiser.com/india/icm_eng.nsf/dealersearch.html?OpenForm&path=service_dealersearch to fin the dealer in your city. You can also buy online at theitdepot.com

  Rs. 2690 may seem too high for many people for headphones – but consider it as an investment – for enjoying music the way it is meant to be enjoyed.

  *www.lordpercy.com/px100fold.gifThese headphones are foldable and can be folded and put inside a case which comes bundled. It is really compact when it is bundled – looks like a sun glass case – perfect for traveling.

*   Verdict:*
  My Favorite – absolutely gorgeous sound across the spectrum – especially the bass – good room (not the best). Just Awesome!




  Onto the next one:
  I said the PX 100 performs very well in movies – but I really do not prefer them for watching movies because of several reasons:  


     Not comfortable enough for me.
     Room is not good enough for movies – movies require a better,     wider room to be thoroughly enjoyable.
     Cable length is not really good to lay back on your bed with a     cushion and watch the movie on your PC/TV.
 
  This is where my next headphone comes in.

*Philips SHP8900*
  *shopimages.wikio.com/shop/img/2007/08/07/D1/60187445_small.jpgThis is my personal home theater – and I just love it! Well, these are open circum-aural headphones, that is, they cover your ears completely. On first look these look huge and bulky. But once you wear them, you'll know that these are really comfortable. The cushions are well placed and they do not press too much against your head or anything – the comfort is very pleasing. They are a bit heavy though and so, fatigue can kick in when used for very long viewing sessions.

  Oh, did I say 'viewing' and not listening? Yes, that is because I use these extensively for watching movies on my PC. They are comfortable, have good room for movies and have a 4 meter cable length (all 3 points solved!). Perfect for watching TV or movies on your PC.

  Having said that, it is not that these are bad for music – they perform well in that department too. The room factor kicks in when you play music on these and is an absolute treat.

  The Bass again is probably the best factor in these headphones – and that makes it even better for movies. Action movies are a treat to watch with these on.

  All headphones have this property – they just get better and better the more you listen. It takes somewhere around 50+ hours of listening before a headphone can perform at its best. And, the SHP 8900 is no different. They are so much better sounding now – than how they sounded when I first used them.

  Many of the movies that I have are AC3, DTS surround sound encoded movies. With the proper 'Dolby Headphone' codec, the SHP 8900 does a marvelous job at surround sound also – the room factor comes into play here too.  

  These are priced at Rs. 3600 odd and is the most expensive of my headphone collection. They are widely available in Planet M and Music World showrooms. So, getting them won't be a tough job – I think theitdepot.com also has these.

*   Verdict:*
  Awesome for lying on your bed and watching TV or watching movies on PC. Really comfortable too. Well spent Rs. 3600 – probably the best spent among my headphones – because I am more of a movie buff than a music buff 



*Others:*
  Others include HPM 70, Philips Bass Vent earphones, Sennheiser HD 201 (closed), and some more.
  Don't fall for the Sennheiser brand always – all Senns are not good. The HD 201 is closed, so that it does not leak sound in/out. But, that is almost it. Nothing much to brag about – sounds muddy once you have heard better headphones. Costs Rs. 1450 – good for giving away as a present though.



  So, that's all folks


----------



## Akshay (Aug 1, 2008)

Excellent review.. Covers quite a few details. Gives me final push to go for ep630 and not Senn. HD 201


----------



## ring_wraith (Aug 1, 2008)

Great Review. Just a quick tip. if the Senns are too tight for you, stretch them out by just stretching them over a pile of books for a few hours. That should help.


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 2, 2008)

lol does not work. I have a pair of RP-21 and I did same thing for couple of days but it still hurts


----------



## goobimama (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice review. I was considering the EP630s myself, but then I stumbled upon the Etymotic ER-6i's. My cousin has them and he says he has since stopped listening to music on his expensive Klipsch 5.1 audio system.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 2, 2008)

^ m sure he'd not have heard these  -
*www.amazon.com/M-Audio-Professiona...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1217650410&sr=1-1


nice review man.just got EP630s


----------



## sreenisatish (Aug 2, 2008)

There is no one to beat Shure when it comes to in ear earphones, they just dominate this area. They manufacture ONLY in-ear earphones btw.

Check these out : *www.headphone.com/guide/by-manufacturer/shure/

I will get one of these when I have enough money:
*www.headphone.com/guide/by-application/our-10-best-headphones/sennheiser-hd-650.php
They cost 22K+ now


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 2, 2008)

hmm...shures are great but aint reference earphones .they make good mics though  
u gotta hear the IE 40


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 2, 2008)

Great review.Thanks


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 2, 2008)

Even I use Philips SHP8900 headphones & am quite satisfied by it.


----------



## iMav (Aug 2, 2008)

I hate these bulky headphones that make you look like some retarded airline ground crew. Nice review though. I prefer my EP 630 for now.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 2, 2008)

Yup. Would'nt be caught dead wearing one of those pilot headphones. Anyway, I've settled on getting these Future Sonics FS1 with the iPhone connector.


----------



## sreenisatish (Aug 2, 2008)

Each kind of earphones/headphones have their own forte and their own uses.

Agreed, the in-ear earphones are the best ones for use when traveling or when at work. The other mid-size headphones like PX 100 are 1 step further, they can be used while traveling - depends upon your comfort level. But, when you are at home, there is no point in having portability as a factor. This is where circumaural headphones come into picture.

When coming to audio quality, staging and exact music reproduction, in-ear earphones and other mid-size headphones just don't do the job. Have you wondered why most of the audiophile quality headphones are circum-aural? Because, they provide superior sound quality and staging than other kinds of phones.

You may look like a weirdo wearing these phones, but I don't care about that when I am at home. In fact, I won't care about it even if I am at work or in public. Finally, headphones are for you to hear and not your neighbor or other people around you. 

The point is to choose earphones/headphones according to the application/use.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 3, 2008)

when i am at home i connect my Sony deck speaker


----------



## goobimama (Aug 3, 2008)

5.1 @ home rocks! I can't imagine watching a movie on a large screen with headphones. (Movies on iPhone ftw though!)


----------



## desiibond (Aug 15, 2008)

Superb review.

My favourite is ER-4P. *www.amazon.com/Etymotic-ER-4P-Portable-In-Ear-Earphones/dp/B0007WZLDC/ref=pd_sim_e_2

cnet says



> The good: State-of-the-art in-ear headphones; extremely effective noise isolation; reference-quality sound; gold-plated miniplug; storage pouch.
> 
> The bad: Extremely expensive.
> 
> The bottom line: Etymotic's ER-4P MicroPro earbuds cost a king's ransom but offer royal sound quality.



My pick would be Etymotic ER-4P.

*reviews.cnet.com/headphones/etymotic-er-4p-micropro/4505-7877_7-30690254.html

The good: State-of-the-art in-ear headphones; extremely effective noise isolation; reference-quality sound; gold-plated miniplug; storage pouch.

The bad: Extremely expensive.

The bottom line: Etymotic's ER-4P MicroPro earbuds cost a king's ransom but offer royal sound quality.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 15, 2008)

really nice review, currently using my EP 630 for my PSP Slim and yes, it does sound crisp... 

:edit: i really do not mind goin in for a small and trendy earphone or a bulky head phone, till the quality of music is gr8 and they perform as they (the manufacturers) write in the reviews.. 
---------------------

really nice thread for all new comers (incl. me)... 

keep it up !! sree.. 
===========================
*btw, guys * i need a good set of phones (be it ear or head ones) for movie watching on my 19" LCD (PC) so plz tell me wich one to go for... !! i hv a budget of Rs.2500/- and i live in mumbai.. )



--------------------------------
Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 15, 2008)

^ Sony MDR or Philips


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 15, 2008)

^^ 

any screenshots or links please ?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 15, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Yup. Would'nt be caught dead wearing one of those pilot headphones. Anyway, I've settled on getting these Future Sonics FS1 with the iPhone connector.


Okay bhai. Someone help me. I'm definitely gonna get these earphones, but everyone I tell this to has told me I'm the biggest idiot in the world (which I may be, but I don't want it to be for this). They say that I should go for the Creative EP630 which I don't think are anything great. I think I've got a pretty good budget (point to note: The FS1 will cost me 7k including shipping) so people chime in please.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 15, 2008)

^ EP630 are good budget headphgones
check specs of both
sensitivity , impedence and freq response of FS1 >>>>>>>> EP630

i.e. if u can spend 7k,FS1 is the choice


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 15, 2008)

@ goobi

well u having abudget of 7K ??wow man, im happy for ur budget  u will get a bomb (not actually) but a gr8 headphone for that.

do not go in for the CREATIVE's EP 630 (since u hv tat good a budget  ) also, if u plan to watch movies from ur PC, plz do not go in for EP...

I jus use it for my PSP gaming 
___________________


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## goobimama (Aug 16, 2008)

This will be exclusively for iPhone. Movies on computer? I'm not comfortable watching a movie sitting so close to the screen. I mean watching movies on iPhone is fun, but can't do the same thing with a big screen.


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Aug 16, 2008)

very informative thread...
Keep up the good work m8


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 16, 2008)

goobimama said:


> This will be exclusively for iPhone. Movies on computer? I'm not comfortable watching a movie sitting so close to the screen. I mean watching movies on iPhone is fun, but can't do the same thing with a big screen.


 

well then i think EP 630 are a good choice..


----------



## nix (Aug 24, 2008)

good review. but not really useful for the average guy who would not want to spend that kind of money for earphones or headphones. the average guy doesnt go around searching for senn's, he would just go to the nearest planet M or e zone and buy one from there. am one of those. the stuff available in those kinda stores are cheap and local. you get philips rs 50 earphones or the colored ear plugs. they are all less than 500. if anyone could say which one of those are good that would really be helpful..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 24, 2008)

^^

well, if thats ur budget then please add Rs.150 more (to ur Rs.500 budget) and for Rs650/- bucks u can really get a gr8 sounding and low budget CREATIVE's EP 630.. really u'll love it buddy.. giv it a try 

------------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 24, 2008)

nix said:


> good review. but not really useful for the average guy who would not want to spend that kind of money for earphones or headphones. the average guy doesnt go around searching for senn's, he would just go to the nearest planet M or e zone and buy one from there. am one of those. the stuff available in those kinda stores are cheap and local. you get philips rs 50 earphones or the colored ear plugs. they are all less than 500. if anyone could say which one of those are good that would really be helpful..


Most of the ear/headphones under Rs500  sounds similar so no need for a review


----------



## sreenisatish (Aug 24, 2008)

nix said:


> good review. but not really useful for the average guy who would not want to spend that kind of money for earphones or headphones. the average guy doesnt go around searching for senn's, he would just go to the nearest planet M or e zone and buy one from there. am one of those. the stuff available in those kinda stores are cheap and local. you get philips rs 50 earphones or the colored ear plugs. they are all less than 500. if anyone could say which one of those are good that would really be helpful..



None.


----------



## krazzy (Aug 30, 2008)

Has anyone here heard Philips SHP2500/97 set? I am thinking of buying it. If it is not good enough then I'll go for Creative EP630. Sound quality is all that matters to me. Not the shape and size.
*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/83792_001.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Aug 30, 2008)

Since we are on the subject, can someone recommend good wireless headphones to me? Price is not an issue. I’m even willing to buy it from the U.S.A. and pay up to Rs. 10,000 for them. My main requirement is for watching high definition movies, so I need them to offer an absolutely kick-ass surround sound experience and be comfortable to wear for hours at a time. And I need them to be absolutely wireless—Bluetooth preferred, but any other mode will do too (radio frequency, Wi-Fi, infrared—whatever).

I’ve searched high and low but all headphones I’ve found have negative reviews on Amazon. Any suggestions?


----------



## krazzy (Aug 30, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Since we are on the subject, can someone recommend good wireless headphones to me? Price is not an issue. I’m even willing to buy it from the U.S.A. and pay up to Rs. 10,000 for them. My main requirement is for watching high definition movies, so I need them to offer an absolutely kick-ass surround sound experience and be comfortable to wear for hours at a time. And I need them to be absolutely wireless—Bluetooth preferred, but any other mode will do too (radio frequency, Wi-Fi, infrared—whatever).
> 
> I’ve searched high and low but all headphones I’ve found have negative reviews on Amazon. Any suggestions?


*reviews.cnet.com/headphones/sennheiser-rs130/4505-7877_7-31341471.html?tag=mncol;lst

Sennheiser RS130. Will cost around 10-11k in India.


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 30, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Has anyone here heard Philips SHP2500/97 set? I am thinking of buying it. If it is not good enough then I'll go for Creative EP630. Sound quality is all that matters to me. Not the shape and size.


You shud chk these models before buying
koss PortaPro
Sennheiser HD201
Philips SHP2500/97
Sony MDR-XD200 

Frm  the above i guess koss wins in sound quality,i hav hd201 and it sounds vry good,since i hav not used other models i cant compare the sound quality........do u know the price of koss PortaPro in india? any online store in india having this model?


----------



## krazzy (Aug 30, 2008)

^^ That's the problem. I cannot try them out anywhere. That's why I am asking people here whether they have heard them.

Btw I went to Alfa today (for those who know what it is) and they are selling EP630 for 600 bucks! Unfortunately they were out of stock and they didn't have the Philips set. So I came home empty handed.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 30, 2008)

I guess both of us visit the same website. I’ve checked out that one before and I’m not entirely satisfied. Do *these* sound (pun intended, of course) promising? It’s the Sony DR-BT50 Stereo Bluetooth Headset and costs $199. It’s Bluetooth and that’s why I’m considering it seriously. Will there be a huge difference in sound quality?


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 30, 2008)

^chk this site for wireless headphone review ,choose "selection guide" *www.headphone.com/


----------



## aditya_v (Aug 30, 2008)

zyberboy said:


> You shud chk these models before buying
> koss PortaPro
> Sennheiser HD201
> Philips SHP2500/97
> ...


I use HD202 , its desgin and quality is a lot more better than HD201, and costs just a few bucks more. ( Rs 2000/- )
HD 202 details:
*www.sennheiserusa.com/newsite/productdetail.asp?transid=005176

 Transducer Principle
                                                   Dynamic, Closed-Aire
                                                                                                 Frequency Response
                                                   18 – 18,000 Hz
                                                                                                 Nominal Impedance
                                                   32 Ohms
                                                                                                 Weight Wo Cable
                                                   approx. 130 g
                                                                                                 Characteristic Spl
                                                   115 dB
                                                                                                 Ear Coupling
                                                   Semi-circumaural, leatherette
                                                                                                 Distortion
                                                   < 0.5 %

HD201 Specs:
 Transducer Principle
                                                   Dynamic
                                                                                                 Frequency Response
                                                   21–18,000 Hz
                                                                                                 Nominal Impedance
                                                   24 Ohm
                                                                                                 Weight Wo Cable
                                                   165 g
                                                                                                 Ear Coupling
                                                   Circumaural
                                                                                                 Max Spl External Noise
                                                   (1 kHz, 1 Vrms) 108 dB
                                                                                                 Distortion
                                                   < 0.7 %


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 30, 2008)

^not much difference between two,202 hav little more bass, n at that range u will get  Sennheiser PX 100 n koss both sounds much better than 201&202


----------



## sreenisatish (Aug 30, 2008)

Don't buy HD 201 or HD 202. Both are crappy.

Start saving up for a Sennheiser PX 100. Wait for 2-3 months, get some money and then get the PX 100. It will be worth the wait.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 30, 2008)

zyberboy said:


> ^chk this site for wireless headphone review ,choose "selection guide" *www.headphone.com/


Thanks. 

It isn’t loading right now though.


----------



## alsiladka (Aug 30, 2008)

Guys a friend of mine lost her bundles headphone which she got with her Hp notebook. She is looking for a replacement. Which one should i suggest?
What is the current price of creative ep 630?
And how much would original hp headphones cost?


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 30, 2008)

sreenisatish said:


> Don't buy HD 201 or HD 202. Both are crappy.


But,most of the reviews r in favor of it,i hav one and it sounds vry good for the price(1320/-)


sreenisatish said:


> Start saving up for a Sennheiser PX 100. Wait for 2-3 months, get some money and then get the PX 100. It will be worth the wait.


How is koss Porta Pro when compared(in sound quality) to PX 100,and wts the price?


----------



## krazzy (Aug 30, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I guess both of us visit the same website. I’ve checked out that one before and I’m not entirely satisfied. Do *these* sound (pun intended, of course) promising? It’s the Sony DR-BT50 Stereo Bluetooth Headset and costs $199. It’s Bluetooth and that’s why I’m considering it seriously. Will there be a huge difference in sound quality?



They seem very good. Go for it.


----------



## sreenisatish (Aug 30, 2008)

@^^^ 

Once you have heard the PX 100, you will find HD 201 very much inferior. HD 201 is closed - that is the only advantage that I find with it - other than that - strictly average.


----------



## ring_wraith (Aug 30, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I’ve searched high and low but all headphones I’ve found have negative reviews on Amazon. Any suggestions?



There's an excellent reason for that. _All_ wireless headphones are plagued with inferior sound quality as compared to a wired one. So when you're spending a decent amount on a headset, it just has to be a wired one. If you do change your mind and decide to go wired, try out the Koss PortaPros first. There's an excellent chance you will be satisfied for cheap. 

However, if you cannot do without the added freedom, nothing beats the Senn RS140. Here's  a link to a review. It's the highest rated wireless headphone on HeadRoom, which is like the Cnet of Audiophiles, so go figure.

Oh yeah, don't get the PX100. I personally have recommended the PX100s for music, but they really won't gel too well with movies and such. That's because they have a predominantly "sweet" sound, which is pretty much the opposite of what you need for movies and what not, but exactly the kind of sound you need for a lot of genres of music. When it comes to being great at everything, The PortaPros rock. And, you do know about the legendary lifetime replacement "No questions asked" Warranty that accompanies the Koss right?


----------



## krazzy (Aug 30, 2008)

^^ But I don't think Koss's are available in India. Or are they?


----------



## sreenisatish (Aug 30, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> I personally have recommended the PX100s for music, but they really won't gel too well with movies and such. That's because they have a predominantly "sweet" sound, which is pretty much the opposite of what you need for movies and what not, but exactly the kind of sound you need for a lot of genres of music.



I fully agree with that. PX 100 is more inclined to music than movies (see the original post). But, do give the Philip SHP8900 a shot. Do try them out if you get a chance. They are just perfect for movies. Just perfect.


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 30, 2008)

@ring_wraith
so which one is best for both music and movies under 3k?


----------



## ring_wraith (Aug 31, 2008)

Koss PortaPro.


----------



## sreenisatish (Aug 31, 2008)

I personally wouldn't watch movies on supraaural headphones (PortaPro is supraaural). Circumaural rules when it comes to movies.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 31, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> There's an excellent reason for that. _All_ wireless headphones are plagued with inferior sound quality as compared to a wired one. So when you're spending a decent amount on a headset, it just has to be a wired one. If you do change your mind and decide to go wired, try out the Koss PortaPros first. There's an excellent chance you will be satisfied for cheap.
> 
> However, if you cannot do without the added freedom, nothing beats the Senn RS140. Here's  a link to a review. It's the highest rated wireless headphone on HeadRoom, which is like the Cnet of Audiophiles, so go figure.
> 
> Oh yeah, don't get the PX100. I personally have recommended the PX100s for music, but they really won't gel too well with movies and such. That's because they have a predominantly "sweet" sound, which is pretty much the opposite of what you need for movies and what not, but exactly the kind of sound you need for a lot of genres of music. When it comes to being great at everything, The PortaPros rock. And, you do know about the legendary lifetime replacement "No questions asked" Warranty that accompanies the Koss right?


You know me, right? I don’t really care for audio quality. I just want wireless, noise canceling headphones that offer a great surround sound, immersive experience for watching movies. I don’t care how well they play music. As long as they produce sound, that’s good enough for me.

As for these Sennheiser headphones, well, HeadRoom rates it the best in comparison to all the other Sennheiser wireless models that preceded it. That’s not saying much, is it? I mean, if you aren’t comparing them to headphones from other companies like Sony and Pioneer, how is the reader supposed to rate them in his mind?

I don’t want to rush into this and regret my purchase later. I’ll even pay up to Rs. 15,000 but I want the best that is on offer. I’m going to the U.S.A. in January. Will waiting till then help?

Thanks for the detailed reply.


----------



## aditya_v (Aug 31, 2008)

Px100 and Hd202 are two different types. One can't compare them to each other!

For movies/Home Circumaural are best. Hd202 is an example. Px100 is supra-aural headphone. Much lighter and made for listening on the move.

HD201 is semi - Circumaural, so its neither here or there


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 31, 2008)

^but  both 202 & 201 sounds almost same


Do anyone know the price of Koss PortaPro in india??


----------



## goobimama (Aug 31, 2008)

> That’s not saying much, is it? I mean, if you aren’t comparing them to headphones from other companies like Sony and Pioneer,


Dude! This is Sennheiser we are talking about here! Will put any Sony and Pioneer headphones to shame.



> I’ll even pay up to Rs. 15,000 but I want the best that is on offer.


Called me a goat when I wanted to buy my earphones for 7k. Who's the bigger goat now!


----------



## krazzy (Aug 31, 2008)

aryayush said:


> You know me, right? I don’t really care for audio quality. I just want wireless, noise canceling headphones that offer a great surround sound, immersive experience for watching movies. I don’t care how well they play music. As long as they produce sound, that’s good enough for me.
> 
> As for these Sennheiser headphones, well, HeadRoom rates it the best in comparison to all the other Sennheiser wireless models that preceded it. That’s not saying much, is it? I mean, if you aren’t comparing them to headphones from other companies like Sony and Pioneer, how is the reader supposed to rate them in his mind?
> 
> ...


The first paragraph and the rest of your post sort of contradict each other. On one hand you say you don't really care much about sound quality and then you also want the best sounding headphones from the ones available in your budget. 

I think considering your usage Sennheiser RS140 will be the best choice for you. They are reputed to produce great sound. You can get them with eyes closed without worrying about the quality. Trust me, it'll be great.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey thanks a lot for your review....i might just pick up ep630 afterall...


----------



## genxguy (Sep 1, 2008)

Please comment on bass and overall sound quality of PX100 vs HD202? 

@ sreenisatish, why did you call HD201 & HD202 crappy, sound quality and bass not any good? 

I still can't decide which one to go for...please help


----------



## aryayush (Sep 1, 2008)

krazzy said:


> The first paragraph and the rest of your post sort of contradict each other. On one hand you say you don't really care much about sound quality and then you also want the best sounding headphones from the ones available in your budget.


All I meant to say was that I don’t care how it performs with music. All I want it a good audio experience when watching movies (and HD ones with 5.1 surround at that).



goobimama said:


> Dude! This is Sennheiser we are talking about here! Will put any Sony and Pioneer headphones to shame.





krazzy said:


> I think considering your usage Sennheiser RS140 will be the best choice for you. They are reputed to produce great sound. You can get them with eyes closed without worrying about the quality. Trust me, it'll be great.


OK. I see Sennheiser has a lot of votes in its favour. I’ll definitely check it out. Does New Delhi or Mumbai have a Sennheiser showroom?



goobimama said:


> Called me a goat when I wanted to buy my earphones for 7k. Who's the bigger goat now!


Those were wired earphones and this are wireless headphones. _Big_ difference!

I would be willing to pay about Rs. 5,000 for the former and Rs. 10,000 for the latter. No more than that. I just said Rs. 15,000 out of desperation.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 1, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Does New Delhi or Mumbai have a Sennheiser showroom?


I don't think you'll find an exclusive Sennheiser showroom anywhere. But all the big electronics shops here in Mumbai like Croma, etc. have Sennheiser headphones.


----------



## ring_wraith (Sep 1, 2008)

Best of luck finding a demo of the RS140. You know what, best of luck finding a demo for any decent Senn earphones.


----------



## genxguy (Sep 1, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> Oh yeah, don't get the PX100. I personally have recommended the PX100s for music, but they really won't gel too well with movies and such. That's because they have a predominantly "sweet" sound, which is pretty much the opposite of what you need for movies and what not, but exactly the kind of sound you need for a lot of genres of music.



If I'm not wrong you mean PX100 is lacking the bass, right? So, I guess HD202 will be better option for movie??


----------



## sreenisatish (Sep 2, 2008)

@^^^
Oh No. PX 100 has loads of Bass - probably too much! But, they are more musically inclined


----------



## bloggerbloggerplasma (Sep 3, 2008)

Does anyone know where to find the Koss Portapro headphones in India?


----------



## dr_jimit (Sep 4, 2008)

My *SONY MDR V6* is the best i have ever heard ,
The most durables also and still in the top race for years....

*jeremy.zawodny.com/blog/archives/003955.html


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 4, 2008)

if anyone wants Sennheiser headphones, PM for good deals..

they offer 2 or 3 years warranty


Good review, But I must say that PX100 isnt that bassy...


----------



## viper_in_blood (Sep 10, 2008)

hey guys hv got ep 635.....thy r mind boggling but on full volume these get distorted....


----------



## genxguy (Sep 10, 2008)

W i d e S c r e e N said:


> Good review, But I must say that PX100 isnt that bassy...



But still it has more bass then EP630, right?


----------



## dreams (Oct 4, 2008)

I see more favor votes for Senn..but also philips are competitive..which should I go for from the foll,

Senn hd202
Philips shp2500 or shp2700 (whats the diff)

My use is only for hearing songs and movies(HD, 5.1)


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi guyz ... went through this thread and it is but amazing  ... Well I am putting away 3000rs for headphones it'll primarily be connected to my laptop so it'll be Music and some Movies (dont really intend to watch movies on the 15 inches, have a 19 incher LCD but would throw in a couple of movies in a month on the lappy), Musically my tastes are Trance .. Rock... Alternative .... World ... OST's. Rock and Alternative rule my muical world moreover. So guyz Peeeze Suggest.


----------



## go4saket (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow, now this is a pretty informative thread.

My budget is Rs.2000-2500 and I am more into movies. Please recommend me which is the best in this value. I obviously prefer the Senn's but if I there's some thing much better in the same range, I don't mind going for it.


----------



## go4saket (Feb 18, 2010)

I use a FM converter in my TV so that I can use my earphones with my mobile FM player. This enables me to sit comfortable in my bed and watch the movie without the hassle of long wires. Does converting the sound into FM degrades the sound quality.


----------



## colocated (Feb 27, 2010)

according to bose q15 is the best option if you can afford them.these are best noise cancelling headphones


----------



## aashish.joshi (Feb 28, 2010)

i have a sennheiser headphone, got it for about 2.5k...looks awesome, can be folded and comes with a case...sound quality is A-W-E-S-O-M-E!!!

i use it with my 5310XM, and the peak sound is enough to drown out all the outside noises, at the same time it will not make you deaf!!!

the sound has depth, more than reasonable buy @ 2-2.5k

[EDIT]
Mode number is PX100, MRP is Rs. 2990/-


----------



## vavinashraju (Mar 5, 2010)

i am also planning to buy headphones ....i am not able to decide between sennheiser HD 555 and  HD 280 PRO .......are these ok for their price range or should i go for some other headphones


----------



## go4saket (Mar 5, 2010)

I got a PX100 and trust me guys, its out of the world... AMAZING... Got it for 2K from grey market.


----------



## sbhas2k (Mar 8, 2010)

I heard about XtremeMac Fs1 earphone.. can someone tell how was it? costing around 2.1k


----------



## guptaharsh60 (Apr 1, 2010)

Those all are very low costing headphones. The best headphones comes between Rs. 4500-9000.


----------



## nix (May 11, 2010)

too bad there are no reviews available for headphones easily available. who would go in search of a senn? reviews for sets <500 rs will be appreciated. 

there is an overemphasis on bass. too much bass distorts music.


----------



## dissel (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm thinking buying Sen's HD-201....I need it for some monitoring purpose,as casual movies/music.....I need a long wire as well as my budget is 1.5k right now. I need a immediate headphone for my work. I have Xonar DX card. 

I'm ordering JVC-HARX900 at the Aug-Sep, So hope I'm ok with HD-201...I read some review some ppl saying muddy sound,Low bass but most of all praise this low budget Headphone = VFM.

Can anyone know anything better than this.....please share....

My Background ==> Currently have EP-630 only used when I'm traveling 1/2 day journey with my phone/PMP, Used moserbaer MB808 for 2 long year...got free with something.....it is completely destroyed.


----------

